# Ou les options du menu Podcast dans Appletv ?



## pbrenon (3 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour a tous,

Je suis grand consommateur de podcast et j'utilise l'appletv pour les visionner.

Hors, voici a peu près une semaine je n'ai que l'option 'Mes Podcasts' dans le menu Podcast, mais je n'ai plus mes favoris, l'option de recherche, le classement par genre etc ....

Ces fonctions m'étaient très utile.

Quelqu'un saurait il pourquoi elles ont disparues ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


Pierre

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h02 ----------

Bon je viens de trouvé la réponse: itunes store france n'est plus accessible par l'appletv, j'ai du mettre Itunes store USA.
Alors je change ma question, qui sais pourquoi ?


----------

